# Provisional Certificate of Occupancy?



## Flexo (Feb 11, 2018)

My state supposedly takes six weeks to issue a license for a medical clinic, after the Certificate Of Occupancy is issued. I am being asked to issue the certificate a month or more prior to completion so that the state will move forward in issuing the license on time. I am hesitant to do this. This feel fraudulent. Have any of you ever needed to do this? Any advise will be appreciated.


----------



## cda (Feb 11, 2018)

Yes mainly for financial reasons.

1. I would suggest depends on who you are dealing with.

2. How the project has progressed, as I do they play well with others.

3. What stage the project is in, are all the life safety features in place.

4. Condition that if not all is done, the doors do not open.

Sounds like the state does an inspection anyway ??

Will the state accept a temp c of o??


----------



## mark handler (Feb 12, 2018)

In California,  the timing of some state approvals for clinics can run years.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 12, 2018)

It is a state issue not yours so do not compromise your integrity or your departments to accommodate the state/owner.
As CDA noted above there are a number of things to consider before you allow someone to occupy a building
We allow employee training and stocking of goods and furniture after all life safety items are in place and functional prior to issuing a CO. We do this with a letter authorizing what they can do and specifically states the limitations this does not allow them to be open for business. This helps the contractor stay on schedule and sometimes the state to start their process without the CO. 
Most items that hold up a CO are not even building code related such as landscaping, paving, parking lot striping and other weather related holdups.


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 13, 2018)

I would not CO untill all is finished. Paving and parking lot striping would have to be finished for accessibility. Sometimes I issue a Temporary CO because they can't always finish the parking lot here in the winter.


----------



## tmurray (Feb 13, 2018)

Same as MT.

This is the state's problem not yours. The effort should be to convince them to fix their system, not to break yours too.

I would never issue a C or O until everything is done. You would be committing fraud.

Your instincts are right. Stick to your guns on this one.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 13, 2018)

IBC2012 , section 111.3, Temporary Occupancy

Is this the same as a "Provisional?"


----------



## fatboy (Feb 13, 2018)

Me too!

TCO might be possible if the life safety items are done, and the workers are going to safe from the public, and public from the workers.


----------

